# need help again,snow foam



## shellxxxxxxx (Jul 5, 2015)

Hi again, I dont have access to a pressure washer and it was suggested I could use the snow foam in a pump spray but ive had no luck with it, it doesn't work at all, can anyone suggest anything for me,thanks in advance Shell xx


----------



## martin.breslin (Apr 23, 2015)

How are you using it in a pump spray?


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Did you check out this one?

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/washing-and-drying/cleanyourcar-foam-cannon/prod_1349.html


----------



## spookyZeus (Apr 2, 2013)

So you can get a fine foam via a manual pressure pump sprayer, sort of thing you get in B&Q & Ebay like this;
http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/321412172064 
but its never going to be like a thick snow foam from a specific pressure washer foam gun.
Your best bet if you can access a hose might be one of these;
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/washing-and-drying/cleanyourcar-foam-cannon/prod_1349.html

Again you'll not get that thick foam that clings to the car but gives good suds that can be sprayed over a car.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Hey Shell

By far the best Pump Sprayer is the Mesto pressure Sprayer/Pump.

A few places sell them. Combine them with something like Auto Finesse Avalanche or Obsession Wax blizzard and you are onto a winner.

I have however seen you have Auto Finesse Citrus. I would recommend using this all up. You can just use the Citrus instead of snow foaming. They both do the same thing in theory.


----------



## shellxxxxxxx (Jul 5, 2015)

Thank u everyone &#55357;&#56842; I picked up demon snow foam from Halfords x


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

shellxxxxxxx said:


> Thank u everyone �� I picked up demon snow foam from Halfords x


wont that damage your lsp? it might not be wax safe


----------



## shellxxxxxxx (Jul 5, 2015)

Do I get mesto pressure pump from polished bliss or? Xx


----------



## shellxxxxxxx (Jul 5, 2015)

And will the demon snowfoam strip the wax, sorry about the questions guys xx


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

shellxxxxxxx said:


> Do I get mesto pressure pump from polished bliss or? Xx


what for?


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

shellxxxxxxx said:


> And will the demon snowfoam strip the wax, sorry about the questions guys xx


thats what im wondering, it doesnt say wax safe anywhere! ive never used it so i dont know


----------



## shellxxxxxxx (Jul 5, 2015)

For the snow foam as I don't have access to pressure washer x


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

you can get the demon snow foam with the spray head thing that a hose pipe conects to on the end without the need for a pressure washer
or buy this and use any snow foam with a normal hose pipe connected to it http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/washing-and-drying/cleanyourcar-foam-cannon/prod_1349.html


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

shellxxxxxxx said:


> Do I get mesto pressure pump from polished bliss or? Xx


Yep it's the foamer one you want there great.


----------



## shellxxxxxxx (Jul 5, 2015)

Ive just literally ordered one off polished bliss &#55357;&#56835; thank u so much and sorry again for all the questions xxxx


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

shellxxxxxxx said:


> Ive just literally ordered one off polished bliss �� thank u so much and sorry again for all the questions xxxx


Not a problem at all. Polished bliss are fantastic and very fast  best of all free delivery 

If you also can get yourself to waxstock do it!


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

alfie will this http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/mesto-1-5-l-foamer-pressure-sprayer.html produce better foam that say this http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/washing-and-drying/cleanyourcar-foam-cannon/prod_1349.html ?


----------



## shellxxxxxxx (Jul 5, 2015)

Ive hears alot about waxstock but as you can see ive only just upgraded from an unwashed member hahaaa &#55357;&#56843; xxx


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> alfie will this http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/mesto-1-5-l-foamer-pressure-sprayer.html produce better foam that say this http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/washing-and-drying/cleanyourcar-foam-cannon/prod_1349.html ?


I'll be honest I have never tried the foam cannon and I have very rarely seen a review on it.

One thing with snow foaming it is very effective but it's messy.

The Mesto pressure are fantastic as you can get in the nooks and crannies without tangling yourself up.
Also I'd say a Mesto foamer as they are so much quick to just fill and off you go while getting other things ready to go.

If you do have. A pressure washer look at the snow foam lance from pressure washers UK they are great. I will actually be buying another one shortly when I get a Kranzle


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

shellxxxxxxx said:


> Ive hears alot about waxstock but as you can see ive only just upgraded from an unwashed member hahaaa �� xxx


And? This is the place to be  You will learn a lot by seeing various companies do there work of art. Also last year there was a place to teach about claying etc.
It is also a really good day out of you appreciate the effort and cars also in general


----------



## shellxxxxxxx (Jul 5, 2015)

What date is it and were about hun xx


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Ricoh arena Coventry.
This mont Sunday 26th 

I've got my money all at the ready. Some cracking deals also


----------



## shellxxxxxxx (Jul 5, 2015)

I'm working all that weekend &#55357;&#56862; how often is it held xxx


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

shellxxxxxxx said:


> I'm working all that weekend �� how often is it held xxx


Once a year. Pull a sicky or book annual leave it is only the 1 day also


----------



## shellxxxxxxx (Jul 5, 2015)

Haha yeah I can already feel me being poorly on that day &#55357;&#56841; xxx


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

shellxxxxxxx said:


> Haha yeah I can already feel me being poorly on that day �� xxx


haha to be honest it is a detailers show swell so it isn't one to be missed.


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

I used Demon foam quite a lot last year and never noticed it degrade my wax so you should be ok. Demon foam doesn't produce the best foam even with a lance so don't expect too much foam-wise. Cleans ok and smells nice tho


----------



## shellxxxxxxx (Jul 5, 2015)

Its hardly even foaming hun haha ive ordered the one alfie suggested off polished bliss,the pump that is xxx


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

shellxxxxxxx said:


> Its hardly even foaming hun haha ive ordered the one alfie suggested off polished bliss,the pump that is xxx


combine the pump with something like Auto Finesse Avalanche or Obsession wax blizzard and off you go  Still use the demon foam however it should give you better results in the mesto


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Get a pump sprayer from Wilko and use the Demon foam as a spray on pre-wash - no point wasting it. I've got 8 ltrs I am slowly using up this way!


----------



## shellxxxxxxx (Jul 5, 2015)

Thank u hunni, I got the pump from Asda, thought it would do the trick xx


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

shellxxxxxxx said:


> Thank u hunni, I got the pump from Asda, thought it would do the trick xx


the thing with these sort of pumps they just clog up. You will thank me once you have tried the pesto I'm sure 

heres a quick video - just picked it up off youtube


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Careful Shell you are rushing out spending money- lots of stuff we buy are boys toys and not absolutely necessary- snow foams and pre-washers are useful if your car gets really filthy. Will you wash your car weekly and how dirty does it get?


----------



## shellxxxxxxx (Jul 5, 2015)

I wash it religiously once a week, I'm knew to it all an everytime I mention detailing to people they yawn but I love it, dont like the eggy smell from af haha xx


----------



## Paul.D (Jun 26, 2013)

Shell
rather than waste your money buying bit and pieces you would be better saving the pennies and buying a pressure washer and snowfoam lance if its the way you want to go. 
A pressure washer is a basic tool and will get you car so much cleaner and quicker than using just a hose or bucket. A proper snowfoam lance can be had off fleabay for around the 15-20 quid mark depending on the fitting required.

Hope this helps


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

I would agree with the above ^^^, you cacan get the kipretty cheap if you shop around and won't llook bback:thumb:


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

ive been into detailing for like a year maybe and only just bought a pressure washer lastnight and a lance off ebay as i really want to use snow foam as i cant be bothered to wash the car with a bucket and sponge all the time plus i can blast the wheels properly when i spray them with fallout remover..you could get something like the nilfisk c110 which would be fine for you without spending too much, you just need a hosepipe with a hozelock clip thing on the end and normal power supply socket plus the lance off ebay for £20


----------



## shellxxxxxxx (Jul 5, 2015)

Thank u guys &#55357;&#56842; only bad thing about it is I dont have access to a hose ☹ xx


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

shellxxxxxxx said:


> Thank u guys �� only bad thing about it is I dont have access to a hose ☹ xx


ohh right, that explains it all then shell, no worries girl, just keep doing what your doing then


----------



## shellxxxxxxx (Jul 5, 2015)

Haha ill do my best &#55357;&#56843; xxx


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

As you don't have acces to a hose you best bet would be a two bucket wash.
Wash half a panel at a time and then rinse, maybe a panel at a time depending on how dirty your car is

Your challenge will be in the winter with all of the road salt and other crap on the roads :thumb:


----------



## shellxxxxxxx (Jul 5, 2015)

Never thought of the winter problems lol xx


----------



## shellxxxxxxx (Jul 5, 2015)

Sorry everyone but tried my new mesto pump spray today and the foam didn't work, it come out like toothpaste haha any ideas what's gone wrong, thanks in advance xx


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Have you taken some of the gauzes out of the nozzle?


----------



## shellxxxxxxx (Jul 5, 2015)

Hahaaaa no I didn't know I had to haaaa I not gonna last 5mins in this detailing business am I lol xx


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

maybe you got the dilution wrong and too much snow foam, not enough water


----------



## shellxxxxxxx (Jul 5, 2015)

I just guessed the dilution if I'm honest xx


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Pop two of the four yellow gauzes out and I bet you'll notice a decent change


----------



## shellxxxxxxx (Jul 5, 2015)

U absolute star ill give it a go tomorrow  xxx


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

What foam are you using out of interest?


----------



## shellxxxxxxx (Jul 5, 2015)

Demon, the stuff from Halfords xx


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

If I ever track down some bottles to decant I'll sort you out with a couple of samples of Power Maxed TFR and Jet Wash & Wax. Both are great via the foamer 

I'm super slow at sorting though just ask Bigoggy he's still waiting on a return for some samples he gave me


----------



## shellxxxxxxx (Jul 5, 2015)

Haha thanks love that would be great, I'm gettin there, looking forward to waxstock aswel &#55357;&#56841; xx


----------



## shellxxxxxxx (Jul 5, 2015)

Thanks everyone who helped me with the mesto pump spray, it's working a treat  <3 xx


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

shellxxxxxxx said:


> Thanks everyone who helped me with the mesto pump spray, it's working a treat  <3 xx


nice one shell, nice to see you got it sorted!


----------



## shellxxxxxxx (Jul 5, 2015)

Thanks, should of seen the smile on my face haha x


----------



## Steven1976 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi Shell, you could speak to Caroline at kleers about there portable power washer with its own water reservoir
http://www.kleers.com/kleers-jetwash-1000-released


----------



## shellxxxxxxx (Jul 5, 2015)

Just had a look thank u hun, thought it would be more expensive than that, thanks again  xxx


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Sorry only just checking back on this thread. That's fantastic it is working now. Have you now changed dilution rate? The mestos are great that's why recommended


----------



## shellxxxxxxx (Jul 5, 2015)

Hi hun, no I took out them yellow things from the nozzle and its working a treat, was so happy when I sussed it out hahaaa xx


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Brill  Glad you enjoying it. I would now recommend getting some snow foam a few good ones I would say are -

Obsession Wax Blizzard

Im still yet to try my AF avalanche but will report back at some point


----------



## shellxxxxxxx (Jul 5, 2015)

That's the one in interested in haha let me know how u get on with it, I'm using demon at the mo xx


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

af avalanche is awesome, it has citrus power in it  thing is i did 1 inch of it in a 1ltr lance bottle and it didnt cling like i wanted to, i think it would be better with 2 inches in as they recommend 1-2 inches


----------



## shellxxxxxxx (Jul 5, 2015)

I didn't measure it was a guess really but it worked  xx


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Have a wee look at Orchard Autocare's Cotton Candy. I've been using it for a while now and it's really good. Clings really well and does exactly what it should as a prewash. 

Another couple of products I rate very highly are Sonax Brilliant Shine Detailer (BSD) - on sale at the minute on Euro Car Parts, and Orchard Autocare Perfection. 

BSD is insane the way it protects the paintwork, being essentially a quick detailer, the beading is incredible. 

Perfection is a sealant type product that you can apply over pretty much any surface. It's amazing on paint and glass in particular and leaves a super slick, incredibly deep glossy finish. Oh and the best part is that it's spray on, wipe off!!!

Hope you're enjoying the madness lol.

Cooks


----------



## shellxxxxxxx (Jul 5, 2015)

Thank u hun, so which would u recommend, the af avalanche or the cotton candy xxxx


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

I will throw obsession wax blizzard into the mix good dilution ratio and good cleaning power


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

shellxxxxxxx said:


> Thank u hun, so which would u recommend, the af avalanche or the cotton candy xxxx


I've heard great things about the avalanche (haven't used it tho), but I'm very impressed by the Cotton Candy.

In the interests of competition and variety lol why don't you give the avalanche a try and report back what you make of it.

Good luck btw. 

Cooks


----------



## shellxxxxxxx (Jul 5, 2015)

Haha sounds like a plan hun  will eventually try a few different brands to see what I prefer and what works best  xxx


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

That's all part of the fun!! You may be able to get sample sizes from some of the traders. That would save you buying lots of a product that you find you don't like. 

Cooks


----------



## shellxxxxxxx (Jul 5, 2015)

Oh yeah  I wont have a clue on Sunday at waxstock...im still new to this lol xxx


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Just fill your boots and you won't go far wrong lol.

Cooks


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

shellxxxxxxx said:


> Oh yeah  I wont have a clue on Sunday at waxstock...im still new to this lol xxx


There will be loads of people to help. Also if you spot someone with a NY Yankee baseball jersey and pink back pack that will be me lol


----------



## shellxxxxxxx (Jul 5, 2015)

Hahaaa ill be lookin out for ya lol xx


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

If you see a large blue furry monster with crumbs all over his face, that'll be me  lol

Cooks


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

If you only do one stall - Make sure stop by to see Jay at Obsession Wax Shell, and have you're big purse ready for all the surprise bargains


----------



## shellxxxxxxx (Jul 5, 2015)

Haha ill look out for u cooks and thanks suds ill deffo pop by xx


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

shellxxxxxxx said:


> Haha ill look out for u cooks and thanks suds ill deffo pop by xx


No need to look out shell- just look/dress like your photo/avatar and the lads will hunt u down


----------



## shellxxxxxxx (Jul 5, 2015)

Haha slightly blushing now lol, I didn't know what else to put as me picture apart from me hahaaaa xxx


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

That will do for us haha


----------



## shellxxxxxxx (Jul 5, 2015)

Haha x


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## deef1 (Apr 8, 2015)

suds said:


> No need to look out shell- just look/dress like your photo/avatar and the lads will hunt u down


The exact same thought crossed my mind last night...didn't dare put the comment though :devil:


----------



## deef1 (Apr 8, 2015)

shellxxxxxxx said:


> Haha slightly blushing now lol, I didn't know what else to put as me picture apart from me hahaaaa xxx


I feel you have created enough interest on this forum, I must admit you did rather take my attention away from the original reason why I was here :thumb:


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

deef1 said:


> I feel you have created enough interest on this forum, I must admit you did rather take my attention away from the original reason why I was here :thumb:


OMG! Was that the makings of a marriage proposal- better take the wife shopping for a new hat :thumb:


----------



## deef1 (Apr 8, 2015)

suds said:


> OMG! Was that the makings of a marriage proposal- better take the wife shopping for a new hat :thumb:


Hahahaha, happily married 😃. I thought it said cat at the end of your post!!!


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Detailers Passion


----------



## shellxxxxxxx (Jul 5, 2015)

xxx


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

What u buy at Waxstock Shell?


----------



## shellxxxxxxx (Jul 5, 2015)

I'll send a pic now, I was so shy I couldn't speak to anyone haha xx


----------



## shellxxxxxxx (Jul 5, 2015)

Waxstock


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

nice one shell  is that finale and done dusted?


----------



## shellxxxxxxx (Jul 5, 2015)

Yeah hun  did u go today,I was so shy ha xxx


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

shellxxxxxxx said:


> Yeah hun  did u go today,I was so shy ha xxx


naa i didnt unfortunately, would love to have seen ya  hehe maybe next year. see which you prefer out of the finale and dd, i thought that finale didnt seem to last as long as dd and wasnt as glossy.


----------



## shellxxxxxxx (Jul 5, 2015)

I seen that on the reviews, still using meguiars QD, I quite like it  xx


----------



## shellxxxxxxx (Jul 5, 2015)

Hahahaaaaa &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;  haaaaaaa,really made me laugh that luv xx


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> behave man !


Not even joking. Never seen a snowfoam thread like it!


----------



## shellxxxxxxx (Jul 5, 2015)

Haha more general chit chat then anythin, its good to chat ha xx


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Nice Haul Shell the bags are brill!


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Shell last chance to get some show waxes currently well under half price 8pm deadline...


----------



## shellxxxxxxx (Jul 5, 2015)

Alfie I seen u today but was too shy to say hello sorry xxx


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

shellxxxxxxx said:


> Alfie I seen u today but was too shy to say hello sorry xxx


Thanks lol. So you saw the back pack haha was I with 2 other lads?


----------



## shellxxxxxxx (Jul 5, 2015)

Yeah haha I seen u quite alot aswel but I went so shy it was unreal haha xx


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

shellxxxxxxx said:


> Yeah haha I seen u quite alot aswel but I went so shy it was unreal haha xx


Thanks lol.
To be fair the back pack was bright 
But maybe next year


----------



## shellxxxxxxx (Jul 5, 2015)

Deffo, ill have more of a clue what I'm doing by then with a bit of luck xx


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

shellxxxxxxx said:


> Deffo, ill have more of a clue what I'm doing by then with a bit of luck xx


It seems you already have a clue looking at your Haul of Goodies


----------



## shellxxxxxxx (Jul 5, 2015)

Lol I'm gettin there haha xx


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Definitely already there!
add your pictures to the what did you buy at wax stock thread


----------

